# Dr GreenThumbs Genetics



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge on Dr GreenThumbs Genetics?  OG Kush and Bubba Kush


----------



## purplephazes (May 27, 2009)

here's some info on the OG kush ..OG Kush
Product Codes- OGR (Regular)
and  OGF (Feminized) &#9792;

[S1 Original Clone
NOT a cross]


Euphoric, narcotic, potent,
highly energetic
Average yield
Dense resinous buds
Kush/ hash taste
LONG TERM USE WITHOUT
TOLERANCE BUILDUP!
NO ANXIETY!


Potency: 4 out of 5
Bouquet: Sweet
Taste: Hashy- Lemon- Spicy



INDICA Dominant

Indoor Growth
   Outdoor Growth

Finished height
 24" to 36"þ
 Plant height
 4' to 6'

Yield (g/m²)
SOG
 300 to 400 g
 Yield
 8 to 32 ounces

Flowering
 65 to 75 Days
 Finish
 October

Potency Key: Strains like
AK-47 or White Widow would
have a rating of 4 out of 5 Frost Resistance - 
Spring
 Excellent

Frost Resistance - 
Fall
 Good

þWhen flowered at a cutting height of 8" to 10"


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 27, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> here's some info on the OG kush ..OG Kush
> Product Codes- OGR (Regular)
> and OGF (Feminized) &#9792;
> 
> ...


 
Thanx.  Do U have any personal experience with Dr.GT strains?  I have heard that OG Kush was great but Im trying to find info on the Doc's gene's.


----------



## purplephazes (May 27, 2009)

sorry bro genetics  (stoned again ) i found this ..Guys your all right except the the og kush is a hermi seed from theGuys your all right except the the og kush is a hermi seed from the
chem dog from back in 96 their were only two people in the day to
take the chem dog to the west coast it first hit lake tahoe. My
friends chem dog got stressed and hermi a little so he decide to try
the few seeds and the buddy who gave the chem dog seeds to us said
the old farmer said it hade kush in it so my buddy to this day thinks
its a strain of the orig kush and said if the ny kids can change the
name from chem dog lets call the west coast version OG kUSH that is
the truth. If anybody ever smoked the chem dog back in the day early
90s it taste like the sour but fifty times more The chem dog is the
mom of the sour so basicly the og kush is a newer seed of the orig
chem dog. peace to all. wmposse if any of you have questions let me
know also i wanna talk to this rez dog guy because he claims no one
has seeds of these strains well iam the only one with true males and
females of the Chem dog,Sour diesel,Bubble chem, i have crossed a
male Chem dog Aka Diesel with all of Sensi seeds good females already
back in 96 they have been in storage since then and i know are still
viable because the me kids just started the Super dog which is the
Superskunk crossed with the chemdog and its sick enjoy the info a lot
more to come


----------



## MindzEye (May 29, 2009)

It isnt the real OG kush andBubba Kush, those are clone only strains... Even if they used the real clone only strains in breeding it still wont be the same plant


----------

